#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-10
<darkxst> jbicha, have you encountered this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1047706
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047706 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "PolKit Auth Dialog Fails to Authenticate when using pkexec" [Undecided,New]
<Robert123> Hello
<smartboyhw> Yo jbicha
<jbicha> I guess we won't have ubuntuone-installer on the disk after all, bug 1048669
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1048669 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Drop ubuntuone-installer package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048669
<smartboyhw> OH alright
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Any updates on the iso build script?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-11
<darkxst> jbicha, how did you go with the autologin?
<jbicha> darkxst: I still can't get it fully working, it's a pain to test though
<darkxst> you know you need to rebuild ramdisk?
<darkxst> initrd.lz
<jbicha> um, I don't know
<darkxst> I have it patching custom.conf
<jbicha> does your patch work for you?
<darkxst> the problem is not the patches
<darkxst> the scripts run from the ramdisk and not the /usr/share/path
<jbicha> ok, can you fix https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script ?
<darkxst> yeh
<jbicha> can you submit a merge proposal or something then?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Yo
<jbicha> smartboyhw: hi
<smartboyhw> Going to build another build again of the GNOME remix:)
<jbicha> smartboyhw: what desktop do you run? I see you're a member of LP groups for most of the major ones?
<jbicha> the script still doesn't handle gdm autologin correctly, darkxst had a fix but I haven't had a chance to try it yet
<smartboyhw> Mainly Ubuntu and Kubuntu and Ubuntu Studio in one package
<smartboyhw> *laptop
<jbicha> so mainly just Unity, KDE, XFCE, and sometimes GNOME Shell? ;)
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Yes LOL
<smartboyhw> jbicha: So how are you going to set up the QA Team/
<jbicha> smartboyhw: I was hoping that the team would self-organize
<smartboyhw> That's difficult:)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
 * smartboyhw yawns
<jbicha> a lot of people said they were interested in testing gnomebuntu once it was available
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha:  know anyone on the SRU team i can stab with a question?
<TheLordOfTime> and who is on IRC right now :P
<jbicha> if it's "main" you can ask in #ubuntu-devel, universe in #ubuntu-motu
<jbicha> there's a decent chance that a non-SRU team member can answer your question too
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha:  its a precise-proposed verification question, because I wrote the debdiff, and can confirm the package works to fix a bug, but again, I wrote the debdiff, not sure if i can actually mark it verification-done :P
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: I've verified my own bugs, I generally wait a few days to give someone else a chance
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha:  well, i submitted the debdiff for the bug at least :P  and i confirm(ed) it worked, also confirmed the bug initially :P
<jbicha> smartboyhw: interested QA people can work with the QA guys from the other flavors
<jbicha> I noticed that you at least have attended several QA team meetings
<TheLordOfTime> i'll poke -release, the package is php (main), so...
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I do like it, no programmingn and a lot of VMs:)
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/casper/fix-gdm-autologin-lp1046630/+merge/123852
<darkxst> jbicha, also made the build script much less hacky!
<jbicha> you probably still want to suppress log out from indicator-session since that's still used by GNOME Classic
<darkxst> ah ok
<darkxst> was wondering why  I couldnt find it!
<jbicha> darkxst: why the rebuild-iso function?
<darkxst> allows to rebuild the iso without completely rebuilding the whole chroot
<darkxst> was just using it for testing, since can for example update casper and rebuild iso in about 2mins
<jbicha> ok, I merged your branch & pushed
<jbicha> I'm doing a test build now so let's see what happens in an hour or so
<darkxst> also have temporarily enable gdm debugging in the version with the build script
<darkxst> since I have been seeing occasional  seg faults in gdm-simple-slave
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-12
<darkxst> Bug 1049410
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1049410 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Booting the live session on ubuntu GNOME remix, occasionally crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049410
<jbicha> darkxst: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=9478
<darkxst> jbicha, are there any errors in the build log?
<darkxst> I havent seen that with vmware
<darkxst> can you try and rebuild initrd + iso with the scripts I just uploaded to my branch
<darkxst> "./update-initramfs.sh amd64"
<darkxst> actually now I am getting it in vmware
<jbicha> darkxst: TheMuso is sponsoring your casper fix :)
<darkxst> jbicha, ok :) thanks
<darkxst> although I don't think that boot error is related to my build patches
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Woken up?:)
<jbicha> smartboyhw: good morning
<smartboyhw> Good evening
<jbicha> darkxst: ah, yes, I'm able to duplicate that video mode bug with today's daily ubuntu-desktop image
<smartboyhw> jbicha: How are you working on http://gnomebuntu.org/?
<jbicha> I don't have admin access to that site so I'm kinda ignoring it
<smartboyhw> jbicha: What? Then who has???
<jbicha> run whois gnomebuntu.org
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh, thought that would happen!
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah I reported bug 1049650 for it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1049650 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Regression: "Undefined video mode" with 3.5.0-14.16" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049650
<jbicha> darkxst: the new casper works great!
<jbicha> now the only question is whether we release Alpha2 now or do we wait for the (I think mostly harmless) video mode bug to get fixed
<darkxst> yeh it seems harmless
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-13
<darkxst> and it doesnt affect grub (once installed)
<darkxst> jbicha, perhaps you could do a build with a downgrade kernel?
<jbicha> well it's already been dropped from the archives, unfortunately the new kernel landed before the new casper did
<darkxst> do you have the packages in the cache?
<jbicha> we also want the metacity update which means that window buttons show on the right in GNOME Classic
<darkxst> I only have the amd64 build pacakge
<jbicha> LP still has the old .deb's so yeah it's possible; I'm just getting tired of hacking things together
<darkxst> jbicha the metacity fix has landed
<darkxst> ?
<jbicha> yes, the override has been moved to ubuntu-default-settings which isn't installed by default on Ubuntu GNOME
<jbicha> but if you have ubuntu-default-settings installed, the buttons will still be on the left since we don't override the setting
<darkxst> but that won't affect the liveCD?
<jbicha> window buttons are on the right if you build the live CD today
<darkxst> jbicha, do you have 32bit iso from just before the new kernel?
<jbicha> yeah but I had been fighting casper for a while so I don't know if that part worked
<darkxst> you can repack initrd.lz with new autologin file, and then just use the kernel from that to build an image
<jbicha> I don't think I'll bother, I think I'll just release with that bug
<jbicha> you're right that it doesn't affect after install
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> smartboyhw, build script is fixed now if you want to test
<darkxst> upstream, if you build an image today autologin should work ;)
<smartboyhw> :)
<darkxst> there is still one bug harmless boot bug  though bug 1049650
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1049650 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Regression: "Undefined video mode" with 3.5.0-14.16" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049650
<darkxst> that is not ours
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> Hi jbicha
<TheLordOfTime> I BRING YOU ALL GREETINGS
<TheLordOfTime> whoops caps
<smartboyhw> lol
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Alpha2
<TheLordOfTime> so, now my tasks includes ubuntu server stuff o.O
<TheLordOfTime> how the heck did that happen...
<smartboyhw> Damn it I just finished compiling the builds
<smartboyhw> And now suddenly now it has been shipped:(
<TheLordOfTime> i see Alpha2
<TheLordOfTime> not "Release"
<jbicha> smartboyhw: it's the same thing; I use the same script you do
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha:  i assume that bug triaging is still a priority for 12.10 of any derivative
<jbicha> yes, we ship parts of GNOME that no one else does so those need testing in particular
<jbicha> *no one else in Ubuntu*
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<TheLordOfTime> i might not be able to *test*, but if you point me to the relevant buglists, i'll see what can be triaged
<TheLordOfTime> (on Windows right now, stuck there for a while)
<smartboyhw> well I say it is good for beta except that Undefined video mode
<jbicha> oh ok, you can just pick a package then: for instance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Don't forget to post a message on Ubuntu Forums of Alpha 2
<jbicha> smartboyhw: I think that bug is a bit annoying but generally harmless and I didn't think it would get fixed this week
<smartboyhw> Yep
<jbicha> I would have been willing to wait a day or two, but they still haven't isolated what caused the problem yet
<smartboyhw> jbicha: People seemed perplexed on how to use the iso build script
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha:  i might tweak that page a tiny but, due to the "bugs" section just saying "The Bug Squad is always looking for more help."
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha:  Bug Squad has a lot to do with it,  but 95% of triagers arent in Bug Squad
<TheLordOfTime> save for those of us who are Bug Gods :P
<smartboyhw> I think I can go and make a ISO build script wiki page on the Ubuntu wiki
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha:  feel free to critique my edits though
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, I thought you mean 95% are not in the bug control team
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw:  that's true :P
<TheLordOfTime> but the Bug Gods are different ;)
<TheLordOfTime> (Bug Control isnt just bugsquad, different other groups have bug control as well)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<TheLordOfTime> (such as the security team)
<jbicha> sure, feel free to make improvements
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha:  done, feel free to critique severely
 * TheLordOfTime is in class, and wrote that on the fly
<TheLordOfTime> wait, you ship GDM?
<TheLordOfTime> instead of lightdm>
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: yes, GDM is the only thing that works with the lock screen in GNOME Shell 3.6
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> isnt GDM more resource-intense than lightdm?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ISOBuildScript
<smartboyhw> The instructions for the ISO build script:)
<smartboyhw> Read it:)
<smartboyhw> jbicha: What's the MD5SUM of the Alpha 2 images?
<jbicha> a3fa2bfff9a65acec4d376b3b187f271  quantal-ubuntu-gnome-i386-20120913.iso
<smartboyhw> OK
<jbicha> b03d1db5859c3ae2b3f036ed51832a55  quantal-ubuntu-gnome-amd64-20120913.iso
<smartboyhw> Sha1 or md5?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: ?
<jbicha> md5
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Just posted it on the Ubuntu GNOME Remix dev snapshot thread on UF
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, isnt GDM more resource-intensive than lightdm?
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw, also, for the record, privmsg me without permission and i get cross :p
<TheLordOfTime> just saying  (in regards to #freenode)
<smartboyhw> ;P
<smartboyhw> I have learnt the lesson before (for 10 times:(_
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-14
<darkxst> jbicha, I notice the gtk symbolic icon bug affects the gnome classic status icons
<jbicha> oh? I don't think I've run GNOME Classic this week
<jbicha> that's why we need a QA team :)
<darkxst> the status icons seem to use ambiance theme
<darkxst> and hence the coloured icons are displayed instead of symbolics
<jbicha> so there's a new kernel that supposedly fixes the undefined video mode problem
<jbicha> that's a pretty quick turnaround
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh very quick
<darkxst> aside from the coloured icons making this worse, gnome classic will still show wrong power icons once that gtk bug is fixed
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/1050695
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1050695 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "gnome-panel does not obey icon theme" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> could you include a screenshot, gnome classic looks the same to me as it looked in precise
<darkxst> ok, added
<TheLordOfTime> you know if it were up to me, i'd Incomplete that bug
<TheLordOfTime> um
<TheLordOfTime> how's that different?
<darkxst> the icons are full color
<darkxst> in the status area
<darkxst> and they are also from Ambiance not Adwaita
<TheLordOfTime> here's a question:
<TheLordOfTime> do application icons *have* Adwaita themed icons shipped with them?
<TheLordOfTime> ('tis valid)
<darkxst> well things like nautalius do
<TheLordOfTime> "things like nautilus"
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, /query?
<TheLordOfTime> unrelated technical question
<darkxst> the icon on bottom left corner is adwaita icon
<jbicha> darkxst: are you sure those aren't Adwaita icons? they sure like Adwaita icons to me and light-themes isn't even installed on my VM
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, screenshot for compare?
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: sure
<TheLordOfTime> and also, seriously, unrelated tech question :P
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: there's nothing to compare, his screenshot looks just like my fresh Ubuntu GNOME install
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, where's the ISO?
 * TheLordOfTime was going to VM it
<TheLordOfTime> ... after this system finishes its kernel updates
<TheLordOfTime> unfortunately, from a bugsquad perspective, i dont' see enough information in this bug, that'd technically rule it as "incomplete"
<TheLordOfTime> ... but apparently i'd want to test first :P
 * TheLordOfTime digs around for ISOs
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Remix | Alpha 2 is out! Download from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Alpha2 | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://gnomebuntu.org/ | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: download link is in the channel topic ^
<TheLordOfTime> <TheLordOfTime> unfortunately, from a bugsquad perspective, i dont' see enough information in this bug, that'd technically rule it as "incomplete"
<TheLordOfTime> <TheLordOfTime> ... but apparently i'd want to test first :P
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, ^ repost of what i said after you died
<jbicha> I guess the bug is that gnome-themes-standard probably doesn't ship symbolic icons for the specific icon names that the indicators are looking for
<jbicha> ...or the bug could be that the indicators are looking for the wrong icon names but I believe it would be too late to fix that for 12.10 if that's the case
<jbicha> if it would require renaming Ubuntu icon theme icons
<TheLordOfTime> might need further information or details
<TheLordOfTime> if it were my call, the bug would be incomplete, but that's me
<jbicha> someone could poke around the indicator's source code and see what it's doing
<TheLordOfTime> the bug as it stands is pretty damn ambiguous, you have to admit
<TheLordOfTime> as it stands, at least, its incomplete.
<TheLordOfTime> (again, IMO)
<TheLordOfTime> i'm headed off to beat my girlfriend in Halo on the xbox, then go to bed ;P
 * smartboyhw has just finished compiling a daily build again
<smartboyhw> Yo jbicha
<jbicha> good morning
<darkxst> ah timezones!
<smartboyhw> lol
<darkxst> jbicha, you had any progress getting artwork and slideshow?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I do wonder: Are you a canonical employee/
<darkxst> smartboyhw, this is a community resping
<darkxst> remix even
<smartboyhw> lol since I saw my gmail saying that jbicha sent through canonical.com
<jbicha> smartboyhw: no, but I have an ubuntu.com email which Canonical manages
<smartboyhw> Ah that's why:)
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<smartboyhw> jbicha: How are ya?
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Getting membership in I think October or Nov
<jbicha> I started using Ubuntu in 2006 and didn't get membership until 2011
<jbicha> I should have applied sooner actually
<smartboyhw> What? That's long
<smartboyhw> 6 months is usually enough
<jbicha> not exactly
<smartboyhw> Well 5 YEARS is a bit too long, I think maybe 1 to 2 years
<jbicha> it's not 6 months of use, it's at least 6 months of "significant" involvement
<smartboyhw> Don't I know;)
<darkxst> jbicha, so boot bug wasnt fixed so quickly after all?
<smartboyhw> darkxst: Anyway it is not the Remix problem I think, upstream it is
<darkxst> smartboyhw, yeh its definately ubuntu bug
<smartboyhw> Wait for the ubuntu devs then
<smartboyhw> jbicha: You do work a lot on docs I see:)
<jbicha> yeah, I need other people to do docs stuff too but it's a bit challenging to get involved in it
<jbicha> it doesn't require knowing programming though
<smartboyhw> docbook is too difficult to me:)
<darkxst> smartboyhw, did I even address that question to you? no need to jump in with random answers!
<jbicha> oh, well, ubuntu-docs itself uses Mallard now which is simpler than docbook, but yeah
<smartboyhw> :)
<TheLordOfTime> oww... okay, so maybe staying awake for 40 hours is bad *yawn*
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: go to sleep!
<TheLordOfTime> i just woke up after sleeping
<TheLordOfTime> ended up passed out on the floor, apparently *yawn*
<madchild> can someone please give me a little sound troubleshooting advice
<madchild> hello?
<TheLordOfTime> patience
<TheLordOfTime> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-15
<smartboyhw> Is jbicha awake? LOL
<smartboyhw> Well yo jbicha
<smartboyhw> OK so jbicha is back:)
<smartboyhw> oops'
<jbicha> darkxst: hey, do you want to submit another casper merge proposal?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-09-16
<darkxst> jbicha, umm what for?
<darkxst> is there something else thats needs to be fixed?
<jbicha> yeah, I think we shouldn't use disable-log-out since it also hides power off/restart
<jbicha> you could use disable-user-switching to hide "Switch Session"
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=684118
<ubot5> Gnome bug 684118 in general "Allow disable-logout without disabling Power Off" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> I doubt that will get fixed for 3.6 since they're in code freeze, but maybe for 3.8
<darkxst> hmm ok
<jbicha> there were some complaints on the forum and I think they're right
<darkxst> jbicha maybe I can use casper to patch out the logout item from the menu
<jbicha> yeah, you probably could, I don't know if disabling log out is very important...
<jbicha> but if you do, I think it's /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/userMenu.js
<darkxst> well except if they log out they land at a userless GDM
<jbicha> oh yeah, there is that
<darkxst> I will upload a patch upstream
<darkxst> and if it doesnt make it in, apply it with casper
<jbicha> cool, thanks!
<darkxst> jbicha, goes a bit deeper than just the shell
<jbicha> darkxst: could you update your descriptions for http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=224433
<jbicha> the first shouldn't have changed, and I think the second should be "Prevent the user from shutting down" or something
<jbicha> yeah, Jasper said the same thing :)
<jbicha> wow, 3 different modules to patch, that'll be fun
<darkxst> the lockdown is actually set in gnome-session
<darkxst> if just patch the shell, then power-off will still fail
<darkxst> I will go back to my original idea
<darkxst> jbicha: sed -i 's/let multiSession.*$/let multiSession = false/' /root/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/userMenu.js
<jbicha> yeah, that would probably work
<darkxst> jbicha, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/casper/fix-gdm-autologin-lp1046630-fix2/+merge/124566
<darkxst> jbicha, actually that patch also removes 'switch session' did we want to leave that or not? would probably also result in userless login screen anyway
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah, that's fine
<smartboyhw> Hey jbicha
<jbicha> hi
<jbicha> oops, I left evolution out of the metapackage
<jbicha> if we include it, I don't think there's any way we can keep close to an 800MB image
<jbicha> interesting that no one complained yet though about it being missing...
<darkxst> jbicha, so how then, would someone access gnome classic from the live CD?
<jbicha> darkxst: they could use dconf to change the default session, but yeah it wouldn't be very obvious
<darkxst> jbicha, so perhaps we should make ubuntu user show up in gdm and set nopasswd login?
<jbicha> well it looks like 'ubuntu' is user 999 which explains why it's not showing up in gdm
<jbicha> and I think the 'ubuntu' user intentionally does have a password
<darkxst> I suppose it would be better to add an extra option to the first screen ("try shell", "try classic")
<darkxst> but that might not be so easy to do
<darkxst> finally, the menu bars are fixed in libreoffice!
<jbicha> they still are broken in Unity though :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-09
<darkxst> c_smith, I see about 5 facebook doesnt work bugs on launchpad!
<c_smith> ah, might have to mark mine as a duplicate
<bjsnider> c_smith, is empathy supposed to connect to facebook?
<darkxst> jbicha, right I can reproduce the white background, but gee you have to be quick!
<darkxst> atleast here, I have to lock the screen before the background dialog disappears
<jbicha> I used ctrl+alt+l
<jbicha> I can do the g-c-c update if you push a new g-c-c and g-s-d to your gsd38 ppa so that seb128 or whoever can test without having to build from source
<jbicha> otherwise, I'll just wait for the g-s-d update to be approved
<darkxst> jbicha, yes, but I only get about 1 sec to hit ctl+alt+L
<darkxst> if that even
<darkxst> sure I will push updates to ppa
<jbicha> ok, I uploaded g-c-c to Ubuntu and pushed rev. 417 to g-s-d in the gnome3 bzr branch with one more update
<c_smith> bjsnider, I believe it is, since it's a supported protocol (in 2 ways, one is a FB only way, the other is XMPP)
<c_smith> looks like with Jabber for FB, I just get a network error.
<bjsnider> is fb a chat network? obviously i know nothing about it
<bjsnider> i thought it was just blogging and stuff
<Zoiaguyver> FB has an XMPP server for instant messaging
<darkxst> jbicha, rebased g-c-c and uploaded current g-s-d
<c_smith> bjsnider, it's part of Facebook,
<c_smith> in fact, FB = Facebook
<Munchor> Hi, is it really a daily build if the last .iso is from September 3rd? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/ Am I looking in the wrong place?
<jbicha> Munchor: thanks, we're fixing that now
<jbicha> daily builds were disabled last week for the beta
<jbicha> but they'll be turned back on now
<Munchor> Beta release is like today or tomorrow then might I assume?
<jbicha> Beta 1 was released last Thursday
<Munchor> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<Munchor> No announcement?
<jbicha> there was https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-September/000615.html
<jbicha> and we updated the topic of this irc channel
<Munchor> great thanks
<jbicha> darkxst: could you look into https://bugzilla.gnome.org/707769 seb128 will be unhappy until it gets fixed :|
<ubot5> Gnome bug 707769 in power "Lid close doesn't lock screen if lid-close-action not set to suspend" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<davidbrooke> what is the easiest way to remove the user name from the top panel...using 13.10 beta?
<ricotz> davidbrooke, "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.privacy show-full-name-in-top-bar false"
<davidbrooke> ty but how do I get to gsettings?
<ricotz> ah and there is another one "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.privacy hide-identity true"
<ricotz> "gsettings ... " is a terminal command
<jbicha> or you can use dconf-editor
<davidbrooke> jbicha, ty I just completed it that way
<davidbrooke> another question...
<davidbrooke> I use mythtv....and a remote control....in 13.10 the remote control gets mapped as a keyboard and I don't want it as a keyboard....I want to use it via lirc but that is being overriden ....any ideas that will stop the remote control from being a keyboard?
<darkxst> jbicha, thats not really an upstream bug, we added that feature
<jbicha> we added the ubuntu-lock-on-suspend key but I think this is different
<darkxst> jbicha, its the lid close action stuff added in ubuntu-lid-close-suspend.patch
<darkxst> we take an inhibitor on lid switch
<darkxst> jbicha, does the lid close sound play when lid action is set to None?
<jbicha> you mean it's debian/patches/ubuntu-lid-close-suspend.patch that's the problem?
<jbicha> there's a lid close sound?
<jbicha> pulseaudio has been mostly broken for me with saucy (maybe a kernel bug) - sound will only work for a few minutes
<darkxst> if do_lid_closed_action() gets called then there should be a sound
<jbicha> you'll have to ask someone else as I don't feel like rebooting to get only 5 minutes of working audio :(
<darkxst> jbicha, can you attach with gdb and set a break point?
<jbicha> attach gdb to what?
<jbicha> I've never learned how to use gdb
<darkxst> gnome-settings-daemon
<jbicha> can you give me step-by-step how to do that?
<darkxst> first install gnome-settings-daemon dbg packages
<darkxst> then
<darkxst> sudo gdb --pid=$(pidof gnome-settings-daemon)
<darkxst> b do_lid_closed_action()
<darkxst> c
<darkxst> then just close lid and see if gdb breaks on that function
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6085396/
<darkxst> Y
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6085413/
<darkxst> ok so it didnt break when you closed lid?
<jbicha> uh I guess not, I just pasted all of what gdb output
<jbicha> I only installed the g-s-d and glib dbgsym's
<jbicha> here's the full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6085437/
<darkxst> yeh, my guess is that do_lid_closed_action() not getting called due to the lid switch inhibitor
<snwh> okay. who chose the waterdrop? :P
<jbicha> snwh: you like it, right? ;)
<snwh> I've been on Ubuntu GNOME for a few hours now
<snwh> and I hate the waterdrop. ;)
<jbicha> give it a few more hours :)
<jbicha> darkxst: any idea why this doesn't do anything?
<jbicha> gnome-session-inhibit --inhibit suspend --inhibit-only
<jbicha> my computer still suspends when I close the lid with that running (I've rebuilt g-s-d locally without the lidclose patch)
<darkxst> not sure but they are not the same as the logind inhibitors
<snwh> jbicha, in a few more hours I'll have replaced it ;)
<darkxst> snwh, sure, you are free to choose your own background if you don't like the default FootFall background
<snwh> darkxst, I'm talking about the default system alert noise. I obviously know I can change the wallpaper :P
<darkxst> oh
<jbicha> oh
<jbicha> we're so used to that by now
<snwh> is the wallpaper also a waterdrop?
<darkxst> wallpaper kind of looks like waterdrops!
<jbicha> yes for 13.10
 * snwh just installed over saucy in the / partition so his wallpaper was preserved in /home and he never seen the default
<jbicha> the gray gnome foot is the default now
<darkxst> jbicha, oops I gave you the wrong command ;) should have been 'b do_lid_closed_action'
<darkxst> anyway I think I have fixed it now
<darkxst> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6085669/
<darkxst> snwh, http://goo.gl/UMQ4ie
<bjsnider> gray gnome foot is a big change over the blue vertical stripes and whatnot
<bjsnider> or maybe that was just fedora's default choice
<darkxst> stripes are on the lockscreen still
<darkxst> I have no idea what fedora use as default
<jbicha> darkxst: cool, that works
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-10
<darkxst> jbicha, input switching is not working properly under gnome-shell
<darkxst> can only switch between first two layouts
<darkxst> and this seems like it would be bad! (gnome-settings-daemon:2106): AccountsService-CRITICAL **: act_user_set_input_sources: assertion 'g_variant_is_of_type (sources, G_VARIANT_TYPE ("aa{ss}"))' failed
<jbicha> yes I have the same problem
<jbicha> it worked one time but after logging out and logging back in, it's broken again
<darkxst> jbicha, its the same in 3.9, I suppose we didnt see it before because we had revert-input-source-changes.patch
<jbicha> darkxst: they uploaded your old nm-applet patch
<jbicha> darkxst: should I just drop the idle-dim-time override or it has been replaced by something else?
<darkxst> jbicha, its now org.gnome.desktop.session.idle-delay, however just drop it, 30 secs seem like it would be incredibly annoying!
<darkxst> and it would seem that it hasnt even worked for some time
<darkxst> jbicha, I think we can remove network-manager-gnome from the seed
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> having dmz-cursor-theme installed allows someone to easily pick the white cursor in gnome-tweak-tool, I'm not sure how important that is
<jbicha> but I'll go with whatever you decide
<darkxst> I suppose that is a good point
<test_> hello
<test_> can i use gnomefallback under ubuntu-gnome?
<test_> -.-
<wingnux> Hey guys! I can`t seem to be able to install the beta1
<wingnux> Whenever I click "Install Ubuntu Gnome 13.10", nothing happens
<wingnux> any help?
<theenduser> o/
<theenduser> latest upgrade pulls in lots of KDE libraries, is that normal?
<bjsnider> which ones?
<theenduser> like nepomuk and... lemme see...
<theenduser> kate, kde-runtime
<theenduser> lots more
<theenduser> kdelibs, oxygen-icons
<theenduser> :/
<theenduser> this is SS btw
<theenduser> sorry these are already installed
<theenduser> something must have pulled them in and I forgot about it
<jbicha> theenduser: can you copy your /var/log/apt/history.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the link here?
<jbicha> or never mind
<bjsnider> theenduser, try purging kdelibs and see what happens
<bjsnider> might tell you what pulled it in
<theenduser> thnx guys, I tried purging kdelibs but this is all I see: http://pastebin.com/Eg7dEAWY
<theenduser> nothing out of the ordinary, right? can't remember installing sth KDE either :S
<jbicha> having ubiquity-frontend-kde installed is unusual
<theenduser> oh I see
<ikbenben> hi everyone...newish to irc and irc practices. hope i don't abuse
<ikbenben> i'm having an issue using gnome 3 on ubuntu after doing an apt-get update last night
<ikbenben> when i logged in this morning to my machine i only got a black screen with a cursor
<ikbenben> i was able to switch to unity but really want to use gnome3
<ikbenben> i tried to run sudo apt-get install -f gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ikbenben> but get a unmet dependency and i'm not sure the best way to fix it
<ikbenben> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ikbenben>  gnome-shell : Depends: gnome-settings-daemon (>= 3.8.0) but 3.6.4-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<ikbenben> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ikbenben> any thoughts?
<bjsnider> the stable ppa doesn't have this issu. which ppas do you have?
<bjsnider> where did that gnome-shell package come from?
<ikbenben> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<ikbenben> when i logged into unity i had a window pop up about a partial upgrade required and so i ran it
<ikbenben> but that was after getting the black screen after logging in
<bjsnider> is this raring or saucy?
<ikbenben> 13.04
<ikbenben> so raring
<bjsnider> 1ubuntu5?
<ikbenben> not sure what you mean by that :(
<bjsnider> and also ~raring3
<ikbenben> gnome-shell-common 3.9.91+git20130905.2980515c-0ubuntu1~13.04~ricotz0
<bjsnider> no, should be 3.8.3-1ubuntu5~raring3
<bjsnider> where the hell did you get that?
<bjsnider> that's not even in staging
<ikbenben> lol..no idea :)
<bjsnider> do you have any other ppas installed?
<ikbenben> for gnome..don't think so..one sec and i'll see
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+packages?field.series_filter=raring
<bjsnider> if you don't have rictoz's testing ppa installed you probably need to add it and then purge it
<bjsnider> ppa-purge it i mean
<bjsnider> unless you went out and manually downloaded that package, which is possible but unlikely
<ikbenben> i see a ppa from ricotz
<bjsnider> testing?
<bjsnider> anyway, i think you should use ppa-purge on it
<ikbenben> yes..ppa.launchpad.net/ricotz/testing/ubuntu
<bjsnider> unless you like the idea of using a vt the whole time
<ikbenben> nope..this is my work machine..i want it stable
<bjsnider> you want it stable so you're using a ppa called "testing"
<ikbenben> honestly, i don't recall adding that ppa
<ikbenben> but i do see an add repository for it in my history
<ikbenben> so i must have
<bjsnider> it didn't add itself, that i'm sure of
<ikbenben> agreed
<ikbenben> so is the gnome3 ppa running gnome 3.8?
<ikbenben> ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<bjsnider> yes, but not that version of gsd
<jbicha> the ricotz testing ppa assumes you are also using the gnome3-staging ppa
<ikbenben> ah..i know why i added ricotz...i wanted gnome-tweak-tool
<bjsnider> you already had it
<bjsnider> it's in the distro, you don't need a ppa
<ikbenben> k
<ikbenben> i couldn't find it at the time
<ikbenben> anyways...so recommendation...
<ikbenben> purge the ricotz ppa
<bjsnider> you must have been led astray by misinformation
<ikbenben> yes
<ikbenben> after purging ppa...then what? simply re-install gnome with sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ikbenben> ?
<bjsnider> it should just downgrade your gnome packages to the nearest version, which is the correct ppa
<bjsnider> so that is theoretically all you need to do
<ikbenben> so i ran sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:ricotz/testing
<ikbenben> then did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<ikbenben> didn't seem to do anything really
<ikbenben> so i tried to apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ikbenben> and getting different dependencies now
<ikbenben> gnome-shell : Depends: libgjs0c (>= 1.36.1-1+js17) but it is not going to be installed
<ikbenben>                Depends: libmutter0b (>= 3.8) but it is not going to be installed
<ikbenben>                Depends: libmutter0b (< 3.9) but it is not going to be installed
<ikbenben>                Depends: gnome-shell-common (= 3.8.3-1ubuntu5~raring3) but 3.9.91+git20130905.2980515c-0ubuntu1~13.04~ricotz0 is to be installed
<bjsnider> no, ppa-purge
<ikbenben> do i need to install that?
<bjsnider> now you have to add that ppa again
<ikbenben> k..ppa-purge wasn't isntalled
<ikbenben> i'm installing now
<ikbenben> and i've added the repostiory back
<ikbenben> this is now doing a lot...
<ikbenben> k...i think i got it...i had to remove the gnome-tweak-tool as well with a apt-get remove...it was still trying to install gnome-common from ricotz
<ikbenben> but after removing i then did an install -f gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop and it installed without error
<ikbenben> i'm going to log out and try to log in with gnome3
<ikbenben> thank you for your help
<ikbenben> hoepfully you won't hear from me again ;)
<ikbenben> @bjsnider @jbicha thank you..i'm now chatting to you fromgnome 3
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-11
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome-terminal update never made it into saucy?
<jbicha> darkxst: nope, bug 1132700 is still unfixed
<ubot5> bug 1132700 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal requires sourcing of vte.sh login script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132700
<jbicha> yeah, it's disappointing that terminal, webkit, and control-center weren't updated to 3.8, Canonical's desktop team had too many other priorities this cycle
<jbicha> dobey's thinking that the webkit bug is an upstream regression
<darkxst> yeh he told me that too
<darkxst> btw its still broken in 2.1.90
<darkxst> even though there was one promising change in the NEWS file
<darkxst> "Fix rendering of WebKitWebView child widgets with recent GTK+."
<darkxst> Could well be related/similar, but I can't find the commit for that ;(
<jbicha> svn :(
<jbicha> or maybe it's not, but trac isn't as fun to navigate
<jbicha> I appreciate the stability of waiting until things are bug-free to upload to Ubuntu
<jbicha> ...but on the other hand some things take forever to be fixed if we wait
<darkxst> I guess it is this, http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/150763
<darkxst> its more that on one seems to care about the bugs until its in the archive ;(
<jbicha> well that refers to a gtk 3.8 commit: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-3-8&id=d22fd72
<jbicha> I guess blogging would be a good way to attract attention to bugs that need help
<jbicha> I almost blogged this cycle
<darkxst> jbicha, it seems most people that read the blogs spend their time starting flamewars and trolling, rather than contributing!
<jbicha> hopefully facebook is fixed with today's telepathy-gabble update
<darkxst> ok cool
<darkxst> jbicha, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/saucy/gnome-shell/upstart_log/+merge/184939
<Andy80> hi guys
<Andy80> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 and I've added the Gnome3 PPA to my repos. I've installed Gnome 3 and I'm running it. Now.... I can't install ANY extensions. I've already verified all the things described here: https://extensions.gnome.org/about/ but it seems everything all right. I get the popup with Cancel/Install buttons, I click install and the popup closes and nothing happens. I also don't get any error in the .xsession-errors. Any idea?
<FiremanEd> Andy80: Are the extensions showing in tweak tool>shell extensions?
<Andy80> let me check...
<Andy80> FiremanEd, I've the "Shell Extension" option in the tweak tool but I only see default extensions, not the one that I try to install
<FiremanEd> Andy80: I'm running ubuntugnome 13.10 beta 1, and have noticed the same from the shell extensions web page.  Several attempts to install some extensions then fizzle.
<Andy80> ufff :/
<bjsnider> you're able to turn those extensions on and off?
<bjsnider> the ones that show up in tweak?
<Andy80> bjsnider, let me check...
<Andy80> bjsnider, yes... just tried with Removable Drive Indicator
<bjsnider> what browser did you use to install the one you're looking for?
<Andy80> bjsnider, I've tried both with Chrome and Firefox
<Andy80> and yes: Chrome has the extension plugin installed and enabled
<Andy80> and Click to Play enabled
<bjsnider> is the extension supposed to be compatible with gnome-shell 3.8?
<Andy80> the extensions url is also whitelisted as usual
<FiremanEd> Andy80: With a few extensions that were doing what you described, I went to their 'developer homepage' listed there and installed them manually, with some success
<Andy80> I don't know, but the fact is that I can't install ANY extension at all
<Andy80> I've tried many
<bjsnider> and the only way you've tried is through the browser?
<Andy80> bjsnider, yes... I'm trying to install this one https://github.com/brianrobles204/Music-Integration
<Andy80> in particular
<Andy80> but I can't find the package to install it manually
<Andy80> let me try to compile it....
<bjsnider> that won't work
<bjsnider> it's too old
<bjsnider> it was abandoned
<bjsnider> i mean look for yourself: https://github.com/brianrobles204/Music-Integration/issues/27
<Andy80> uhm... but a friend of mine, with my same version, just installed it and it works for him
<bjsnider> the api is broken in between minor revisions, and the extension has to be updated to reflect that, so the developer should not have written that it's compatible with "3.2 and above"
<bjsnider> "up to 3.2" is correct
<Andy80> ah ok... infact it doesn't compile either....
<Andy80> that's a shame... I just migrated from Unity and it would have been nice to have a Sound Menu like Unity one
<bjsnider> so you're saying when you try to install an extension from the site, it just disappears without offering a reason for the failure?
<Andy80> exactly
<Andy80> same with Weather one for example
<Andy80> let me try again just to be sure...
<FiremanEd> Andy80: gnome 3.6 or 3.8
<Andy80> I confirm.... Gnome 3.8
<bjsnider> the latest neroth extension for weather based on gweather works
<bjsnider> code is only a few weeks old
<FiremanEd> ok. The weather ext. I did manually and then it worked
<bjsnider> you have to install the typelib gweather package
<u-k-i-t> The weather extension if system installed on 13.10 does work but it drops and changes weather location a alot. Maybe young code, but looks promising if it can be made stable for chosen location/weather sources.
<bjsnider> works perfectly here
<bjsnider> on raring
<u-k-i-t> bjsnider: It changed me from chosen to Boston once. Dropped the location a couple of times and likes to offer then not offer a weather location at times. It's fun. :-) May look at it more at a later date.
<FiremanEd> u-k-i-t: curious, using it on 13.10 as well, but not with your symptoms.
<u-k-i-t> FiremanEd: May look at it sooner than later. I am UK so us and the weather never have a good relationship. :-)
<FiremanEd> u-k-i-t: ahh!
<bjsnider> yeah but if not for that strand of the gulf stream the uk would be a lot colder
<Andy80> u-k-i-t, same here :D
<u-k-i-t> bjsnider: True enough.
<u-k-i-t> Can anyone confirm this. bug 1223462.
<ubot5> bug 1223462 in fonts-cantarell (Ubuntu) "ubuntu gnome 13.10 - Default font 'Cantarell' - Bad '9'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223462
<u-k-i-t> Should also add '6' to that bug later.
<Andy80> do you think the solution given here could work http://askubuntu.com/questions/142054/why-does-installing-gnome-shell-extensions-from-extensions-gnome-org-fail-silent ?
<jbicha> u-k-i-t: try 0.0.14-1 from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-cantarell
<bjsnider> Andy80, what's ls -l on .local/gnome-shell/extensions
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Currently running it.
<Andy80> bjsnider, andrea@andrea-ThinkPad:~$ ls -l ~/.local/gnome-shell/extensions
<Andy80> ls: cannot access /home/andrea/.local/gnome-shell/extensions: No such file or directory
<jbicha> u-k-i-t: oh I see, could you report that at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=cantarell-fonts too then?
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Will do.
<bjsnider> Andy80, .local/gnome-shell/share/extensions
<bjsnider> no, .local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<Andy80> bjsnider, andrea@andrea-ThinkPad:~$ ls -l ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<Andy80> total 0
<Andy80> and it's normal... all the extensions installed are system wide installed because are the default one
<bjsnider> ls -ld
<bjsnider> it should be 755 and you own it
<bjsnider> ok, jasper says the extensions site has a bug that prevents it from reporting errors at the moment. that's why you didn't see any info and it just died
<FiremanEd> bjsnider:thanks.
<Andy80> yeah it is:
<Andy80> andrea@andrea-ThinkPad:~$ ls -ld ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<Andy80> drwxrwxr-x 2 andrea andrea 4096 Sep 11 16:07 /home/andrea/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Filed upstream and linked to each other.
<jbicha> u-k-i-t: thanks!
<bjsnider> 775, but anyway there's no issue creating anything under that
<u-k-i-t> While I have you here. ;-) bug 1218351 Any opinions on it and how to address it locally or upstream?
<ubot5> bug 1218351 in gedit (Ubuntu) "ubuntu gnome - gedit - 80 char line end marker hardly visible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218351
<jbicha> u-k-i-t: file that one to gnome too as Ubuntu GNOME just uses the default GNOME theme
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Will do.
<Andy80> uff,,, I also receive double notifications when I get a message from Empathy... the first one is the nice GNOME one... thet pop up from the bottom, then I also get another one as dialog window. How can I avoid the second one?
<u-k-i-t> Right. Now we just have the issue of not being able to boot any 13.10 iso images. But that's a kernel / main project problem.
<qubit01> I love ubuntu-gnome, you guys rock
<Andy80> it looks like that enabling the staging repository I'm able to install some extensions
<Andy80> this one for exapmple https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/55/media-player-indicator/
<Andy80> while the Weather one is still not working
<FiremanEd> Andy80: Those two work for me in 13.10 but only have the 'gnome3 team' enabled.
<Andy80> with a bit of efforts but it's getting better :)
<FiremanEd> good deal
<Andy80> I hope the version available with Saucy will be a bit more stable ;)
<jbicha> Andy80: if you're using the gnome3 ppa, try sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extension-weather
<Andy80> yes just got it... I was also missing another little lib. Up and running right now :)
<Andy80> jbicha, this one works for you https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/150/message-notifier/ ?
<u-k-i-t> lol. Some people who hang around the gnome bugzilla should really not think that the Linus Torvalds charm school way of talking to folks is the right way. :-D
<Andy80> he's "just" a little emothive, but he's not a bad guy :D
<Andy80> emotive
<u-k-i-t> I know, but folks should not think that is always the way and try emulate. All good fun.
<Andy80> yep... I agree that there could be people who try to emulate him
<Andy80> got to go now, see you later and thanks for the help before!
<u-k-i-t> Are there plans to use the next vUDS for ubuntu-gnome with a session or two as the next release will be the first ubuntu-gnome LTS?
<jbicha> we don't have enough developers to support an LTS
<u-k-i-t> That is a shame. Are there any group plans for recruitment of volunteers etc. and build the structure required?
<jbicha> we need people to package sru's and test them
<jbicha> for instance, this update needs to be verified: bug 1064584
<ubot5> bug 1064584 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Raring) "Locked gnome session unlocks without password authentication" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064584
<u-k-i-t> Could SRU requests go to the mailing list so more can see and maybe get involved?
<jbicha> sure, someone could do that
<jbicha> honestly though, I think we're pretty set about UG 14.04 not being an LTS
<jbicha> that doesn't stop any one from releasing bugfix updates for 14.04 as long as the regular Ubuntu is supported
<u-k-i-t> True enough.
<jbicha> we just don't have the resources to be making a 5-year promise or even a 3-year promise
<u-k-i-t> Hopefully that changes as popularity grows.
<jbicha> except that the GNOME project generally isn't interested in supporting any thing except for the most recent stable gnome series
<u-k-i-t> Yes, that is an issue. For widespread adoption that should change. Maybe ubuntu gnome could link with Red Hat / Fedora / CentOS in some way as they have a stronger gnome support network. Just a thought.
<jbicha> it sounds like RHEL7 will be using GNOME 3.8; do you think we should stick with 3.8 next cycle too?
<u-k-i-t> Would have to give that some consideration. Many would like to jump to latest and some may like the stability. That is a discussion for another day on the mailing list.
<u-k-i-t> Time to go and hunt some food. Bye all.
<theenduser> o/
<theenduser> So I usually disable GS animations but afer the last updates the settings won't stick. After log-out and -in they're back. Any thoughts?
<theenduser> The extension doesn't install either BTW..
<theenduser> this is saucy
<stijn_> not sure if anyone replied to theenduser's question? sorry I logged out
<okinMokin> hi. whatever I put under  settings->keyboard->system->'show the activities overview' the windows key (or super_L) is never deactivated. how can I achieve this?
<okinMokin> that is gnome-shell 3.6.3.1
<bjsnider> that's not the latest
<okinMokin> @bjsnider: talking to me? well, it's ubuntu 13.04 standard. you suggesting that it's kind of a bug?
<meetingology> okinMokin: Error: "bjsnider:" is not a valid command.
<okinMokin> bjsnider: talking to me? well, it's ubuntu 13.04 standard. you suggesting that it's kind of a bug?
<darkxst> okinMokin, the <super> key is hardcoded I believe
<okinMokin> darkxst: wow, that sucks
<darkxst> okinMokin, obviously you can change/set <super>+key shortcuts, but just not <super> by itself
<darkxst> if you wanted to do that, you probably need to use xmodmap or similar
<okinMokin> yeah, i found that out as well. but that is exactly what is bugging me: whenever i accidently press super the whole 3d-graphic eye candy gets going
<bjsnider> okinMokin, do you accidentally press it a lot?
<okinMokin> bjsnider: too much to ignore it
<okinMokin> and sometimes (i think especially the first time after booting) it takes a looong time during which the system is irresponsive
<bjsnider> takes a long time to get to overview?
<okinMokin> well yeah, it can be a couple of seconds (maybe even ten). maybe it's a different reason, though.
<darkxst> okinMokin, the first time you press it, it has to build a lot of caches
<okinMokin> i understand that
<okinMokin> but even later on. you type something, press it without wanting and keep typing in that field up there in the overview. pretty annoyinh
<bjsnider> i dunno, first time i press it, it jumps up fast, but i have a fast system
<okinMokin> bjsnider: to be honest, so do i, but i do have other issues with my graphics driver too (i'm on a shiny macbookproretina).
<darkxst> bjsnider, it has been improved somewhat since 3.6
<coolspot> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-12
<Dan9550> hi
<Andy80> hi guys
<Andy80> do you know how to remove the keyboard layout indicator from the GNOME top-right bar? Thanks
<u-k-i-t> The 'en1' symbol?
<u-k-i-t> If it is that symbol that you want rid of. Click on it and click on it's settings. Go to the 'Input Sources' tab and remove the layout you don't want. I get it with 13.10 and have to remove a US one.
<Andy80> u-k-i-t, yeah it
<Andy80> let me try...
<Andy80> yep :)
<u-k-i-t> Sorted :-)
<Andy80> thanks!
 * u-k-i-t goes back to trying to reproduce a bug. Back later.
<ewet> hi, does the gnome activities thing honor mimeapps.list? because if I open an opden document template in nautilus it's starting LibreOffice but if I open it in the activities (search) it opens up in "Documents"
<Andy80> what do I have to install/enable to have file/documents search in GNOME (is it the same textbox that I use to launch and application?)
<SavageWolf> Uh, where would I report bugs for things in the gnome3-staging PPA?
<SavageWolf> ... And it says in the PPA description... >_<
<Andy80> I've seen that Search stuff is enabled in Settings but I cannot see anything when I search...
<gonyere> jbicha ping
<jbicha> gonyere: hi
<gonyere> hey there
<gonyere> so, i'm trying to burn the ubuntu gnome 13.10 beta to a usb stick and it seems to go ok
<gonyere> but when i go to boot off if it i get 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupted'
<gonyere> i've now downloaded twice... any ideas</
<jbicha> how are you getting the image to the usb stick?
<gonyere> command line - dd if="" of""
<jbicha> I don't know then, usb booting doesn't work in too many cases :(
<neosergio> gonyere, what application are you using to burn the image into usb stick?
<gonyere> i tried with the command line and with opensuse's  software image studio
<gonyere> oh and with netbootin
<gonyere> i finally broke down an used a dvd and it worked, i just don't get why all of a sudden usb sticks won't...
<neosergio> That's probably because of image studio or netbootin
<gonyere> yeah but it gave the same error with dd if="/home/emily/downloads/file.iso" of=/dev/sdb1
<gonyere> just wierd
<neosergio> yep that's weird
<neosergio> but probably related to this knowed issues https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<neosergio> *known
<gonyere> interesting... the wierdest thing of all is that i've used these usb sticks to do this before... and now all of a sudden its a no-go
<snwh> jbicha, you were right, I got used to the waterdrop after all ;)
<ikbenben> hi everyone.
<ikbenben> the other day i discovered, thanks to bjsnider, that i was running the ricotz ppa version of gnome3 and it was causing me issues. I ended up running ppa-purge to get rid of that ppa and packages were downgraded
<ikbenben> however i think i still have some ricotz packages installed
<ikbenben> if i run "dpkg -l | grep ricotz | wc -l" i get 21 packages
<ikbenben> they are related to wayland and pango
<ikbenben> for the most part
<bjsnider> sounds like maybe xorg-edgers
<ikbenben> what is the best way to clean these up
<bjsnider> did you have xorg-edgers ppa at some point?
<ikbenben> don't recall ..looking at history now
<ikbenben> doesn't look like it
<ikbenben> but i still see ricotz-testing-raring.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bjsnider> he's got pango and wayland
<ikbenben> the file is empty though..no ppa repositories defined in it
<bjsnider> what happens if you try to purge them?
<ikbenben> through apt-get?
<ikbenben> is wayland being used on the gnome3 ppa?
<ikbenben> or is it still using xorg
<bjsnider> xorg
<ikbenben> if i try to run "sudo apt-get purge libwayland-client0" it wants to remove 315 packages..some of which i'm pretty sure i don't want removed
<bjsnider> guess you'll have to add the ppa again and ppa-purge it again
<ikbenben> the ricotz one?
<bjsnider> yes
<ikbenben> will give it a go...i do see it is trying to download wayland but an error is happening
<ikbenben> trying to see if i can sort it
<ikbenben> its trying to downgrade to libwayland0_1.0.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb but i'm guessing that does not exist
<ikbenben> so it fails
<bjsnider> what's the error?
<ikbenben> Preparing to replace libwayland0:amd64 1.2.0-0ubuntu1~13.04~ricotz0 (using .../libwayland0_1.0.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<ikbenben> Unpacking replacement libwayland0:amd64 ...
<ikbenben> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libwayland0_1.0.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<ikbenben>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwayland-cursor.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libwayland-cursor0:amd64 1.2.0-0ubuntu1~13.04~ricotz0
<ikbenben> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<ikbenben>                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:
<ikbenben>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libwayland0_1.0.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ikbenben> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ikbenben> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<bjsnider> ok, use pastebin please
<bjsnider> don't spam that stuff in the channel
<ikbenben> usually i don't go for support...pastebin.com?
<bjsnider> that's one
<ikbenben> http://pastebin.com/MKDuxZxi
<bjsnider> the packaging is different between the old wayland and the new one
<bjsnider> is it possible to remove libwayland-cursor0?
<bjsnider> probably not
<bjsnider> try just removing everything with wayland in the name
<ikbenben> nope...314 packages to be removed
<ikbenben> unity packages, libmesa, nautilus, rhythmbox, gnome packages...
<ikbenben> don't think i want to do that
<bjsnider> cursor0 can't be removed either?
<ikbenben> nope..314 packages depending on it
<bjsnider> well, this might not be too bad
<bjsnider> you can put them back immediately
<bjsnider> so if you purge the ppa and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-gnome-desktop you'll probably be ok
<bjsnider> depending on which 314 packages
<ikbenben> not sure i want to risk that on my prod machine..maybe later when not so busy :)
<ikbenben> however, thinking about this...if wayland is not being used then i'm not sure it matters that it is still installed...pango is the same i think..it is used by wayland?
<ikbenben> if the packages aren't being used the there isn't any harm leaving htem
<ikbenben> them
<ikbenben> thoughts?
<bjsnider> the ppa carries a bunch of warnings about breakage and needing to be an expert and so forth
<ikbenben> well. i think i'm pretty good to be honest. i've been rocking linux for 20+ years. used to do gentoo a lot. usually i search through forums to get my answers but gnome was pointing me to this irc so thought i would give it a try
<ikbenben> the ricotz ppa has been purged
<ikbenben> so it is not being used in upgrades anymore
<ikbenben> there are just a few stray packages
<ikbenben> but i don't think the system is using them
<ikbenben> so i can leave them for now
<bjsnider> i dunno, which packages other than pango and wayland?
<ikbenben> libmutter which looks to be a window manager
<bjsnider> which version of libmutter?
<ikbenben> gir ; libgjs ; libmozjs
<ikbenben> 3.9.91+git20130904.f96dc97c-0ubuntu1~13.04~ricotz0
<bjsnider> i'm glad that's not my production machine
<ikbenben> thanks :)
<ikbenben> lol
<bjsnider> you've got a mixture of 3.6, 3.8, and 3.10pre
<bjsnider> i'm amazed it's running
<ikbenben> well i have been using unity the past 2 days while at work
<ikbenben> thought i would look at the gnome tonight again
<ikbenben> but it seems to be running fine
<ikbenben> i'll leave it for now...see how it goes
<ikbenben> thank you for your help
<ikbenben> is there a way of recognizing your effort?
<u-k-i-t> Hi all sorry I missed this one from earlier - was asleep. :-) For gonyere if he returns and all. I always boot from usb and unlike what was said it should work all the time / every time. For instructions on how to burn to usb see: https://googledrive.com/host/0BxxMpTV-rQ8DcjdGWEJpUmsyc28/ukit-tut-0000001.pdf There is a bug that hits some including me at present on 13.10 iso images which fails boot on some hardwa
<u-k-i-t> re ... bug 1212977
<ubot5> bug 1212977 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "saucy daily-live images are unbootable on Dell Optiplex 990; stuck in BusyBox shell" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212977
<SavageWolf> Anyone here using the new super up to date next and staging PPAs?
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: You threw out in conversation an sru bug 1064584. I have looked at it. I have tried to reproduce on real hardware and vm since yesterday or raring. Given the systems load and uptime with a bit of other running in between and no joy. Sorry. :-(
<ubot5> bug 1064584 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Raring) "Locked gnome session unlocks without password authentication" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064584
<u-k-i-t> s/or/on
<u-k-i-t> Can't really test the fix when I can't reproduce.
<u-k-i-t> Off for a few pints and a bite to eat. bbl.
<darkxst> jbicha, can you make Bug 1223657 public
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1223657 could not be found
<u-k-i-t> darkxst: Can you throw a link to the report as the launchpad says the bug does not exist?
<darkxst> u-k-i-t, that is because its marked as private
<jbicha> bug 1223657
<ubot5> bug 1223657 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in on_shell_disappeared()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223657
<u-k-i-t> darkxst: Go to too it yorself adnd on the right near the top you can mark it as public.
<u-k-i-t> s/typos. :-)
<u-k-i-t> You can do it yourself.
<u-k-i-t> Now public. ;-)
<jbicha> that's because it's a public bug now
<u-k-i-t> Hi jbicha. I am sorry about the bug you mentioned yesterday (back read). Just can'r reproduce.
<u-k-i-t> s/can'r/can't
<u-k-i-t> Hmm... Can we get rid of xterm and xdiagnose out of the default install?
<darkxst> u-k-i-t, I don't have access!
<u-k-i-t> darkxst: No worries. Already sorted.
<jbicha> we do hide xterm by default
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Here is the issue. I decide what I or others want. Hiding is not good and adds to the install image. Lets drop the thing and have done with it?
<jbicha> I believe it's necessary for minimal functionality if X fails to start
<jbicha> since we hide xterm it doesn't hurt any one
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Tell me xterm's advantages for x fails over a basic terminal or other?
<jbicha> well you can't run gnome-terminal in that situation
<u-k-i-t> That is what busybox and drop backs are for.
<u-k-i-t> The whole xterm thing is an ubuntu maybe and not needed.
<jbicha> but what does it hurt to have term installed?
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: It hurts because it is not needed and people don't want it. My main dev box is 6 core AMD with 12 Gb RAM and a primary hdd of a sata 3 of 64Gb with a secondary 500 Gb hdd. I look a size all the time on purpose for my customers. I don't mind things installed if useful to me and them but hate what's not.
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: I am of an age that used systems that were smaller and were limited and don't like bloat. ;-)
<jbicha> well in that case you'll be happy to see that UG 13.10 is 80MB smaller than 13.04 was
<jbicha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<jbicha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: I know. I install the daily images and love the way ubuntu-gnome is going.
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: I sync my images daily with zsync at 1800 hours via cron. ;-)
<jbicha> but xterm is like 1 MB
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: And? I still don't want it. Maybe me alone on this one but I have not used it in years so should not be default installed. I can pull it in if needed.
<u-k-i-t> This is a canonical thing of deciding what I want. They install stuff we don't need. Kubuntu is stripping this kind of stuff.
<darkxst> u-k-i-t, gnome-terminal won't run if dbus session is missing
<jbicha> Ubuntu has always been about having decisive defaults
<u-k-i-t> One thing to look at that is annoying me. bug 1223199
<ubot5> bug 1223199 in mesa (Ubuntu) "libegl1-mesa-dev should not depend on libmirclient-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223199
<jbicha> these days you can now uninstall xterm; it's not a hard dependency
<u-k-i-t> darkxst: Not a clue what your on about.
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: I know that I purge it first run after install.
<jbicha> ok, but you're asking that we break something because you want to skip doing one thing post-install
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: No. I am asking for a drop to make the install smaller and allow people to install if needed only.
<jbicha> removing xterm definitely does not make the install smoother and people that need xterm do not know that it exists
<u-k-i-t> I said smaller not smoother. Those who do not know it exists would never use then if hidden as you said. So why bother as those who know will easlily do the apt-get ibstall of it?
<u-k-i-t> s/ibstall/install
<jbicha> xterm is part of a fallback feature so that the computer is still minimally usable even when X doesn't start
<jbicha> users don't need to worry about the technical details of how that feature works
<u-k-i-t> Who told you that. Because that is rubbish.
<u-k-i-t> Just going to push some rhythmbox fixes. bbl.
<bjsnider> xterm is what is seen during fallback? didn't know that
<u-k-i-t> bjsnider: No it's not. On X death you drop back but not to xterm. I can prove that on an old box I have a system that dies with graphics driver issues.
<bjsnider> what is it then?
<bjsnider> it's some kind of terminal
<u-k-i-t> It's an old intel in built. I have a bug against it. I may boot it later.
<bjsnider> no, i mean what is it falling back to if not xterm?
<u-k-i-t> bjsnider: I always drops back to bash / initramfs busybox.
<bjsnider> using a distro since they introduced fallback?
<u-k-i-t> I run redhat 9 still with own patches. ;-) I also run ubuntu / kubuntu / ubuntu gnome stables and devs. ;-)
<u-k-i-t> bjsnider: I swap out the redhat system this month to an ubuntu server. Customers can be tight and wait. :-D
<u-k-i-t> Should I mention how many versions of debian I run or is the list enough?
<bjsnider> it's not what i was asking
<bjsnider> but you can keep going if you want
<bjsnider> i think graphical fallback mode was introduced with karmic iirc
<bjsnider> so as long as you're using a newer ubuntu than that you can check if xterm is used for it
<u-k-i-t> bjsnider: I ask for essentially a situation of failure that would throw back an execute xterm and I could pid verify that. Bet you you lot can't?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-13
<u-k-i-t> I apologise if I ask hard questions and seem a bit rough. I only want the best for ubuntu-gnome, but I will stick the boot in and ask when not sure.
<bjsnider> you sound sure
<u-k-i-t> When it comes to xterm I am fairly sure. Should we ask of anyone who has ever needed or been dropped  back too it?
<jbicha> I wanted to not include evolution by default since that's at least 10MB I believe but I wasn't able to get enough people to support that bold of a move
<u-k-i-t> If xterm was so important it would b a dep of X, which it isn't and easy to remove. Would it?
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Evolution is an basic app off a basic business system. Lets look at dropping more sh*t as in emapthy?
<u-k-i-t> Many tyos, but you get it.
<u-k-i-t> Need new fingers. ;-)
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Drop games and social not a basic email / pim app.
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Are you attempting to get down to CD size? If you are don't bother these days. These days it's always about correct default install choices; and they can be hard. :-D
<jbicha> uh, you're the one complaining about 1 MB
<bjsnider> xterm seems to be personally offensive to him
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: That is a bad 1MB. Don't dop evolution as that kills a basic os install for business. Look at games and other things please.
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME is a general purpose OS
<jbicha> while it can be be used for business, I recommend serious businesses use a custom image
<bjsnider> they should use centos i suppose
<bjsnider> or rhel if they can afford it
<u-k-i-t> bjsnider: I like apps I am looking at what is best os wide. Please don't make it personal as it is not.
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: If general purpose. That's a wide scope. Is it to be stable or  play OS. Does the group have a goal?
<u-k-i-t> 13.10 is stable now. As that what I am chatting too you off. :-)
<u-k-i-t> bjsnider: Should that be use centos id that cannot afford rhel.. Look I use and promote a deian base these days. I want a decent desktop to promote to customers, but the one is ubuntu gnome but the project will not LTS yet.
<u-k-i-t> s/id/if
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Rather than dealing with evolution. How about this one bug 1218818
<ubot5> bug 1218818 in cheese (Ubuntu) "ubuntu gnome - cheese-common - attempt to purge tries pulling out gnome-contacts etc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218818
<u-k-i-t> :-)
<jbicha> libcheese is a base GNOME library; you can't remove it without rebuilding several apps to not have webcam support
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Why though. It is rubbish that some crap webacam app that should that dep'ed up?
<u-k-i-t> Under my thinking it should not be default installed.
<u-k-i-t> We are not catering to geeks like me. ;-) This is business. To get a distro known give people the basic and let them add on.
<jbicha> libcheese (or cheese-common) is not a webcam app; it's a library that webcam apps can use
<jbicha> you can uninstall cheese
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: You said about removing evolution. I would agree with that IF ther was a email app selection screen at install.
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME is not a business - we have no income
<jbicha> if you want to run a business based on Ubuntu GNOME, you're welcome to recompile apps for your own purposes
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Who actually heads ubuntu gnome?
<jbicha> we're a community project
<u-k-i-t> Mr Riddell heads Kubuntu. Who is the last stand for this one?
<jbicha> darkxst is technical lead but there are other people with other responsibilities
<u-k-i-t> Technical maybe. Who has lead of how the OS evolves and how it looks etc. ?
<jbicha> that's what 'technical lead' means; there's a different guy that's artwork lead though
<u-k-i-t> Do I have to really ask it -Who's the project boss?
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: Don't ever invalidate a bug of mine again!
<u-k-i-t> They are valid for a reason Ok.
<jbicha> the bug is invalid, I just marked it as such
<micahg> u-k-i-t: developers are allowed to invalidate bugs that are such, he did give the reason why it wasn't valid
<u-k-i-t> micahg: I just un invalidated it. ;-)
 * micahg knows what the next step for the bug is ;)
<bjsnider> micahg, how you doing?
<micahg> bjsnider: fine, thanks, been a bit busy
<bjsnider> coolio. how's firefox?
<micahg> hrm, needs help
<micahg> I wish I had more time
<jbicha> u-k-i-t: would you prefer I mark the bug "Won't Fix" ?
<bjsnider> everything seems to need more help
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: I see I am being I am being ganged up on for a valid bug. Ubuntu does not allow a dev to report bugs I assume.
<micahg> u-k-i-t: you should be able to purge the app "cheese", the library is another isue
<u-k-i-t> micahg: Look at the bug report
<micahg> what did you purge?  it says cheese-common which is again, not cheese
<u-k-i-t> micahg: By usage 'cheese-common' supplies function and api to 'cheese'. So why are other  apps deps of it?
<micahg> it's arch:all files for the cheese binary as well as the library
<micahg> this is common in Debian packaging
<bjsnider> thought it was -data that held arch-indep files?
<micahg> depends on what's inside, both are common names
<bjsnider> anything in /usr/share
<u-k-i-t> micahg: Its an app that nobody wants, it;s crap.
<micahg> the app is cheese, the library and other files provide webcam functionality to other apps
<u-k-i-t> You assume people have or want webcam. Big F*ckup.
<jbicha> u-k-i-t: please stop. Your language is getting very irritating and is not respectful
<micahg> that's how upstream expects the app to be built, if they wanted it runtime detectable, they'd use dlopen
<u-k-i-t> jbicha: I have not used bad language, but maybe asked hard questions ... Thats Ok isn't it?
<jbicha> your previous two statements had extra commentary at the end that I found rude
<u-k-i-t> I got multiple answers and a member threatening the next status on a bug report. How should I react?
<micahg> I wasn't threatening, just informing
<micahg> sorry if you felt threatened
<u-k-i-t> micahg: it came across as "what you do next we revert".
<jbicha> u-k-i-t: you have a right to file bugs and express opinions, but bugs that cannot be fixed have to be closed so that we can see which bugs are left that can be fixed
<jbicha> anyway, I'm logging off
<Zoiaguyver> take care jbicha
<u-k-i-t> You have been a part of intimidated a user.; Actually a developer. Not nice!
<u-k-i-t> Bye jbicha
<u-k-i-t> You guys really need to learn how to deal with people.
<Zoiaguyver> Well it depends on what it is in relation to I guess.
<u-k-i-t> This project willnot suport 14.04 LTS. Let me know if you can help.
<bjsnider> i don't know that i've seen a good cop/bad cop routine with one person playing both parts before
<micahg> it's a trap!
<Zoiaguyver> Ubuntu gnome doesn't have LTS releases at the moment, 13.10 is only the second official release, they have very few testers and even less maintainers
<Zoiaguyver> or will be the second sorry..
<u-k-i-t> How do I reply now. People have a go about me as a person but not dealt with my question.
<micahg> the bug is invalid, it cannot be fixed in Debian or Ubuntu, you could petition the GNOME project to dlopen libcheese
<micahg> https://bugzilla.gnome.org you can file the issue against whichever product builds with webcam support
<u-k-i-t> micahg: It can be fixed. Ok I will fixx it and allow it to not pull out the main apps.
<micahg> u-k-i-t: I'm saying from an archive perspective it can't be unless it uses dlopen (then it can be moved to a recommends)
<micahg> hrm, I should've checked first, looks like there is some dlopen support, I'm not sure for what
 * micahg will leave someone more GNOMEish to answer now
<u-k-i-t> micahg: Don't worry about it. It's already dealt with in my respin.
<u-k-i-t> Sorry all for using the 'f' word last night. I used it in context and it just flowed when I probably should have thought more before typing. Apologies.
<docstr> hi
<docstr> is there a lts version of ubuntu gnome?
<davidbrooke> Ubuntu gnome started with release 13.04...so I don't think so
<ricotz> darkxst, ping
<ricotz> darkxst, the e-d-s package is pretty broken :\
<ricotz> there are several soname bumps not considered
<ricotz> this a real problem, but i can't deal with it right now
<bjsnider> look how many packages it builds. the control file must be 500 lines
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-14
<darkxst> jbicha, any idea on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6104366/
<darkxst> that is building folks btw
<bjsnider> i'm assuming that's not actually true and the header is really there
<darkxst> of course the header is there, but its looking for a system installed header which is not there!
<bjsnider> you're building folks-telepathy and it need flks-dev
<bjsnider> oh, i see, it's all in the same tarball
<darkxst> yup!
<bjsnider> frustrating to try to browse the git version of that file, because it doesn't exist
<bjsnider> i guess it's the whole vala thing
<bjsnider> might be useful to see if that file's changed in any way in between releases
<darkxst> well there is https://git.gnome.org/browse/folks/commit/?id=311690817f40affee131cbd64870f9f5c4d32196 which was supposed to fix this very issue
<FiremanEd> bug 1224574
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 1224574 could not be found
<bjsnider> so i wonder if the path was just folks.h in that case would it work
<darkxst> nah, its probably needs something added to Makefile.am, but I have no idea what
<darkxst> FiremanEd, that is a private bug, no one can see it!
<bjsnider> i guess it would build with the headers for folks 9.4
<bjsnider> although it would break because of symbol mismatches and whatnot
<darkxst> sure, but can't do that, Ubuntu packages build in a sandbox
<bjsnider> 9.4 built fine?
<darkxst> 0.9.2 was the last version
<darkxst> (in ubuntu archives)
<bjsnider> oh, that's a big gap
<bjsnider> that sucks
<bjsnider> could be all kinds of stuff different
<darkxst> there were api breaks after 0.9.2
<bjsnider> better get in touch with gnome devs about it
<darkxst> it requires e-d-s 3.9 for one
<darkxst> yeh I filed a upstream bug
<bjsnider> 2 to 5, i mean that's a lot of changes
<bjsnider> wait, only 3 months
<bjsnider> only 3 weeks between 4 and 5
<darkxst> yeh they are just development releases, inline with 3.9
<jbicha> I don't think folks actually needs e-d-s 3.9 (try patching the bumped requirement out of configure.ac)
<darkxst> jbicha, https://git.gnome.org/browse/folks/commit/?id=57621de89d49b06a1db7436de346afdd866b1637
<Ashok> Hii
<Guest95834> i have followed this link to install gnome3... but after rebooting , the screen looks same that comes originally with ubuntu 13.04
<Guest95834> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Raring_Introduction#Gnome_Project
<Guest95834> i have followed method 1 to install gnome 3
<Guest95834> anyone online.... ?
<xan_IT> hi to all, there is a bug that i think is in gnome3 ppa, any help here?
<xan_IT> when i try to enable gedit plugin
<xan_IT> http://pastebin.com/1wfmAg5S
<xan_IT> when i try to enable gedit-latex plugin
<jbicha> yeah, gedit-latex is broken in saucy
<xan_IT> i use 12.04
<xan_IT> 13.04
<xan_IT> jbicha it's normal?
<jbicha> ok, if you're using 13.04 with the gnome3 ppa, gedit-latex is broken
<xan_IT> i use 13.04 with gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> I think the gedit-latex developers aren't even using gedit 3.8 themselves yet and are unaware that their plugin isn't working
<xan_IT> ok
<xan_IT> the version inside universe is the last?
<jbicha> no, but since 3.8.0 doesn't work either I didn't bother uploading it
<xan_IT> ok
<xan_IT> jbicha you are sure that doesent works on 13.04 gnome3ppa? here https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit-latex/tree/NEWS here are wrote Port to python 3,
<xan_IT> it's not that the problem?
<jbicha> they didn't finish the port
<xan_IT> ok, sorry for time
<darkxst> there is no network icon on the live cd now ;(
<darkxst> jbicha, oh network-manager is missing
<darkxst> but installing it pulls in network-manager-gnome ;(
<bjsnider> that could be a bit of a problem
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-15
<jbicha> darkxst: n-m recommends network-manager-gnome | plasma-widget-networkmanagement | plasma-nm
<jbicha> I assume you want a | gnome-shell added to that line?
<jbicha> I don't have upload rights for n-m
<jbicha> can you also follow up on bug 1189309 since the old debdiff was uploaded?
<ubot5> bug 1189309 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_status_icon_set_visible()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189309
<jbicha> I'm thinking we should have gnome-shell recommend n-m then but I'm not sure if Debian will make that change too
<jbicha> I don't think we need im-config...
<jbicha> one nice feature of im-config is that it lists all of the available ibus methods
<jbicha> but the UI feels confusing to me and I think there are other ways we could present that info
<jbicha> the other feature is making it easier to use fcitx instead of ibus but we can't really support anything as well as ibus
<fhedstrom> Hi
<fhedstrom> When i upgraded to 13.10 Ubuntu-gnome beta it doesnt seem to load the correct intel drivers. Always when I start up i get "Low resolution" warning but then it starts gdm and gnome as usual. But in settings->about in gnome it says Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 128 bits) and not intel...
<joaosantana> Hi all
<darkxst> hi joaosantana
<jbicha> darkxst: could you weigh in on bug 1092719?
<ubot5> bug 1092719 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-disk-utility to 3.8" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092719
<DevilishDB> Hello!
<jbicha> darkxst: could you report the accountsservice/locale bug you found last week if you haven't already?
<Alamanda> hallo all...
<darkxst> jbicha, how do I stop these messages "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libedataserver-1.2-18_3.9.91-0ubuntu1~saucy8_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<darkxst>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.18.0.0', which is also in package libedataserver-1.2-17 3.9.91-0ubuntu1~saucy1"
<darkxst> I tried adding B/R lines but it still doesnt work
<jbicha> can you paste the control.in?
<jbicha> also, dpkg isn't smart enough by itself
<jbicha> try with --auto-deconfigure
<jbicha> but if you're using apt it should work if the breaks/replaces are correct
<darkxst> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6112410/
<jbicha> libedataserver-1.2-18 needs to break/replace libedataserver-1.2-17 also
<jbicha> according to the comment on bug 1225120, libebackend-1.2-6 is broken too
<ubot5> bug 1225120 in Ubuntu GNOME "Gnome 3 staging: mismatch between package library name and actual library version" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225120
<jbicha> and a few more in that comment
<darkxst> jbicha, ah oops, I missed that one!
<darkxst> jbicha, yes there were 4 in total.
<jbicha> well like libedata-book-1.2-19
<darkxst> yeh and libcamel
<darkxst> jbicha, Bug 1225787
<ubot5> bug 1225787 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "network icon missing on ubuntu GNOME live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225787
<darkxst> given upstream consider network-manager a hard dependency, seems reasonable to recommend network-manager
<jbicha> network-manager is back in today's image
<darkxst> right, except we really shouldnt have to seed it!
<jbicha> I want to make it a depends not recommends in the metapackage
<darkxst> but then it can't be removed?
<jbicha> good :)
<darkxst> lots of people like to remove it though ;(
<jbicha> it's possible to disable network-manager even if it's installed
<jbicha> and n-m is really better for almost all cases
<jbicha> we hard-depend on pulseaudio too
<jbicha> and nobody complained there
<darkxst> right, but I have seen complaints re network manager.
<darkxst> in fact there were quite a few complaints when I added NM as a dependency on the system-monitor extension
<jbicha> that's only because people believe they need to disable network-manager to get their networking to work
<jbicha> darkxst: with gnome-control-center 3.6, the Network Options dialogs were still provided by network-manager-gnome
<darkxst> oh right, the network panel landed in 3.8 ;(
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-08
<roasted> hello friends
<Noskcaj-school> darkxst: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-power/lp-1330037-add-upower-099-support CELEBRATE
<Noskcaj-school> Then panic because it's a huge amount of work if we want it this cycle
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hopefully can still push it through, but going to be a lot of FFe's
<darkxst> gnome-desktop, g-s-d, g-c-c, gnome-session etc..
<darkxst> plus upower of course
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-09
<mgedmin> I've noticed that if I kill gnome-shell in 14.04 (+ gnome3 ppa) it won't get restarted
<mgedmin> is it just me?  bug somewhere?  something to do with upstart user sessions?
<darkxst> mgedmin, you should just kil gnome-shell!
<darkxst> shouldn't even
<mgedmin> what do I do if it freezes (because of a buggy extension, I assume)?
<darkxst> its a little tricky but basically,
<darkxst> kill gnome-shell
<darkxst> export DISPLAY=:0
<darkxst> metacity --replace
<darkxst> then back to X and gnome-shell --replace in a terminal
<mgedmin> ooh, nice trick
<darkxst> mgedmin, used to be much simpler until they closed up the security hole!
<mgedmin> assuming I've got a terminal open (which I usually do) -- preserves all the dbus environment variables etc
<darkxst> mgedmin, no it doesnt
<darkxst> you can set them with http://pastebin.com/WqvM4Fkb
<darkxst> but if gnome is locked, you can't run shell from the terminal, since it can't connect to gdm to verify all
<darkxst> (metacity will run without dbus etc though)
<mgedmin> and what happened to gnome-session respawning gnome-shell if it crashed?
<darkxst> mgedmin, it does
<darkxst> but sometime gnome-shell dead-locks
<darkxst> rather than actually crashes
<mgedmin> perhaps pkill -SEGV gnome-shell would convince gnome-session that it crashed?
<darkxst> maybe, not tried that
<mgedmin> fair enough
<mgedmin> meanwhile I turned off all the extensions again
<mgedmin> I'm not very happy with the decision to run extension javascript code in the main compositor process, but I suppose splitting it out would be complicated
<darkxst> that is a limtation of gjs not being multi-threaded
<brontos> Hey all, is there a reason the online accounts is not working for google?
<brontos> Are there any references on how to fix the online accounts for google?
<hashem> brontos, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=756959 maybe
<ubot5> Debian bug 756959 in evolution-data-server "gnome-online-accounts: Can't open Google calendars" [Normal,Fixed]
<brontos> Thanks hashem!
<brontos> That seemed to work
<hashem> :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, looks like everything supports upower 0.99 now, should we try and get it in?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes, we need to start preparing FFe's gnome-desktop should be unblocked this week
<darkxst> not sure which we should do first, but either way need to get pushing!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-10
<Shag__> somewhat new to linux.
<Shag__> I just installed gnome on 14.04 for a vnc session, I installed synaptic package mgr. and cannont open it.  what am I missing
<Shag__> seems like permissions are not set right or something.
<Shag__> I also cannont open settings
<Noskcaj-school> darkxst: I'll set up a ppa with everything (mnus ci stuff) by the end of the week, ideally just copying the gnome core stuff from you.
<Noskcaj-school> *minus
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj,  will try rebase g-c-c/g-s-d etc in the next day or so
<Noskcaj> I'll do gnome shell, and try to do session
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok cool
<Noskcaj> kubuntu says they are fine with new upower, as they don't need rebuilds, xubuntu needs to test first, so they *might* be a blocker if stuff is broken
<lindol> hi all :)
<lindol> i am back :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hello everyone, how's it going here?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, everything !gnome !ubuntu is in the ppa
<darkxst> Noskcaj, have pushed g-s-d and g-c-c to ppa:darkxst/upower (still building though)
<darkxst> can you merge the patches into u-s-d/u-c-c branches?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you need to use "~utopicX" versions in ppa's so packages get replaced when updated in archive
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-11
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and hmm, you delete some packages that were done?
<g13n> I just installed Ubuntu GNOME (latest) on Thinkpad X1 Carbon, but I'm having resolution issues. The display resolution seems to be saying 2560x1440 but the fonts are too big, mouse cursor is too small and so on. What could be the problem?
<darkxst> g13n, probably a problem with HiDPi
<g13n> darkxst: thanks, sorry I'm new to Ubuntu (been a Fedora user), where do I look for?
<darkxst> dconf-editor
<g13n> darkxst: thanks
<darkxst> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 2
<g13n> darkxst: thanks, I'm also reading through https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI
<g13n> darkxst: you're da man :)
<g13n> darkxst: actually only firefox had the issue, so setting layout.css.devPixelsPerPx to 2 fixed it, but thanks for pointing out its a HiDPI problem
<g13n> good night folks
<Noskcaj> darkxst, i cleared out the ppa on wednesday
<darkxst> Noskcaj, why?
<darkxst> anyway I think I covered most of gnome
<darkxst> patches for u-s-d/u-c-c should be the same hopefullly
<blablabla> afternoon
<blablabla> what's up with 14.10 development? Gnome Team PPAs are not very active recently and 14.10 ships with very outdated Gnome packages.
<guest_> Hi all, when I try to upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04 the upgrade manager wants to remove the package gnome-shell, is this normal?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Branches for unity up
<Noskcaj> The only package that still needs work is ubuntu-system-settings
<Noskcaj> in progress at https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/upower0.99
<Noskcaj> could you take a look at u-c-c FTBFSing? https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/upower/+packages
<phunyguy> hello, anyone around that can help me figure out a strange issue? I am using Gnome Contacts, and I have an XMPP server in there, as well as an ownCloud server that provides the main contact list. I was hoping that like contacts would be combined because the first contact I added did that... (Same name in XMPP and in ownCloud)... but that stopped working after that for everything.  It splits them up.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-12
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://pastebin.com/JYLWEBse
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also drop r12788, apart from being empty, its not needed
<darkxst> also pushed a small update to the g-s-d patch
<Noskcaj> Did you just want to do the u-c-c/u-s-d stuff yourself, since you understand it?
<Noskcaj> I could, but i'd need like 5 attempts
<darkxst> Noskcaj,you  u-s-d branch looks fine, you just need to re-do with the updated patch from my ppa
<darkxst> u-c-c add the patch I sent you and probably a binary dep on logind
<darkxst> I need to redo merges for g-s-d/g-c-c (for gnome-desktop transition) which is going to take quite some time I suspect
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also can you put out a CFT and prepare FFe paperwork for upower
<darkxst> (I've only tested the gnome stuff)
<Noskcaj> yep, will do. I'll hopefully have time sunday morning, as i've got stuff to do tonight, and a soccer grand final to play tomorrow
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok thanks! and good luck!
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm starting to think we've went to late for the transition, especially since xfce and mate aren't 100% ready
<darkxst> Noskcaj, they arent?
<knome> darkxst, there's no way to predict all implications on everything using upower
<Noskcaj> and some guys in mate are worried that systemd-shim might not be enough for some of their stuff
<darkxst> knome, I can predict the implications, based on the upower changes
<knome> darkxst, no you can't.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, how exactly does systemd-shim even come into this conversation?
<knome> darkxst, i understand the upower change is part of you wanting to land a new version of GNOME. what other packages that might affect us are changing?
<Noskcaj> suspend is dropped in upower, uses systemd
<darkxst> knome, the upower api changes are pretty simple, small changes in the signals could I suppose slip through but easily fixed
<darkxst> knome, only other disruptive FFe we are planning is gnome-desktop, but don't think that would affect xfce
<knome> darkxst, "I suppose could slip through" doesn't make me very assured that it's wise to land the change
<Noskcaj> i have to go now, bye
<knome> darkxst, did you talk with the release team already?
<knome> landing a new DE version after FF isn't really a small thing
<knome> considering there *might* be implications to others, especially with the upower chane
<knome> +g
<knome> and tbh, the freeze dates are there for a reason... they are just not technical, they are also social
<knome> *not just
<darkxst> knome, yes I know all about freezes, nearly all our work has to land after freeze, since we are generally blocked all cycle by u-desktop work
<knome> is there a public blueprint for the changes you plan to land after FF?
<darkxst> knome, no, the only thing that really might affect anyone else though is upower
<knome> i'm not assured about that.
<darkxst> knome, gnome-desktop only affects unity afaik
<knome> at least i will expect you to file the FFe bug, list all packages that will be changing and so on
<knome> and by you i mean i would prefer if you filed it, not make Noskcaj file it
<darkxst> knome, we already have a bug tracking the upower transistion, Noskcaj will add the FFe paperwork, then I will review that and add any missing bits
<knome> darkxst, i'm sad that you make others do the dirty laundry for you; why won't you file the bug yourself?
<darkxst> knome, its called delegation! I can't possibly do everything myself!
<knome> sure, but you are responsible that the FFe goes smoothly, not Noskcaj
<darkxst> knome, yes, and Noskcaj is great a packaging and what not, where as I am more a coder, if things break I will make patches to fix
<knome> darkxst, i'm not talking about doing the packaging work, i'm talking about taking the social responsibility
<darkxst> knome, bug 1330037, noskcaj filed that and not about to file a new bug just to get my name against it.
<ubot5> bug 1330037 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "upower 0.99 transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330037
<knome> that's of course irreversible, but i'm talking about the whole process.
<darkxst> knome, and believe me, release team know I follow up on these things
<knome> that we will see
<knome> darkxst, i guess my point is: think how the way you have been preparing the changes looks to us
<knome> we have no information about what's going to land, we have no direct contact with you even if a package upload affects us
<knome> and to top that off, it's already past FF and you are planning to land a new DE version
<darkxst> knome, all the changes are from upstream, apart from ubuntu stuff
<darkxst> knome, upower is not a DE
<knome> yes, but the decision to land it after FF in ubuntu is yours, not upstreams
<knome> gnome-desktop is
<darkxst> knome, no it is not a DE either
<knome> i understand you want new features in, but i'm not sure if after FF really is the only place when you can do that
<darkxst> gnome-desktop is a library that is a bit mixed up, the stuff apps use like thumbnailers etc is largely unchanged
<knome> are you even trying to understand?
<darkxst> the rest of it that only affects unity has been blocked for ~9months now, Bug 1228765
<ubot5> bug 1228765 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Implement DisplayConfig dbus interface and transition to gnome-desktop 3.10" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<darkxst> knome, its not like we just decided to land that now
<knome> maybe being past the FF is a signal that you are too late for 14.10
<darkxst> knome, if that was the case we would never land anything ;(
<knome> if it is not too late, what are freezes for then?
 * knome shrugs
<darkxst> knome, we have a massive overlap with ubuntu-desktop
<darkxst> and each cycle we are blocked waiting on them to do stuff, (and that is even worse now -touch is about)
<knome> that sounds like another social issue to be solved
<darkxst> how is that social?
<knome> working in a way that allows both parties to move forward and discuss changes as you go so u-g doesn't have to land all their stuff after FF?
<darkxst> knome, we work closely with ubuntu-desktop, but its just not their priority
<darkxst> knome, I have to run now  anyway, will be back later
<knome> i understand that, but that doesn't mean there isn't a problem... (and i feel for you for that)
<knome> have a nice day!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-13
<LinDol_> hi all
<Noskcaj> darkxst, i *think* that my u-c-c/u-s-d branches are ready
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, u-c-c still has the bogus commit -r 12788, u-s-d looks good
<Noskcaj> darkxst, It's bzr git-apply that i'm meant to use isn't it?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, neither of the git patches will apply at all
<lindol> have a good night,
<darkxst> Noskcaj, u-c-c only needs my patch, no git ones
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-14
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for sugar, you could just not install the battery plugin, probably easier than having it removed
<Noskcaj> darkxst, i'll look into it
<_dreamer> Hello good folks, I recently for the first time installed the ubuntu gnome release and am now wondering where the appearance option in system settings is hidden. Does anyone know why it's gone in the first place?
<MrChrisDruif> _dreamer; maybe because it's a separate app you'd have to install?
<MrChrisDruif> _dreamer; https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gnome-tweak-tool/
<MrChrisDruif> You don't have to answer me in PM _dreamer
<MrChrisDruif> _dreamer; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME#Customizing_GNOME_appearance
<MrChrisDruif> I found that with a simple Google search
<_dreamer> MrChrisDruif: like that?
<MrChrisDruif> _dreamer; yup
<_dreamer> MrChrisDruif: thank you :P sry for harrassing you
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<_dreamer> MrChrisDruif: It already says I've got the latest version :S
<_dreamer> MrChrisDruif: I have actually installed ubuntu gnome from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<_dreamer> MrChrisDruif: So it's actually only gnome without Ubuntu One
<_dreamer> MrChrisDruif: Would you rather recommend installing proper ubuntu and then trashing ubuntu one and replacing it with gnome?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-07
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, can you drag any file in nautilus?
<ricotz> (1:3.17.91-0ubuntu1~wily1)
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I can drag files
<ricotz> hmm
<darkxst> under x11 atleast
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, seems to be triggered somehow, restarting made it work again
<darkxst> havent tried on wayland
<ricotz> the rename-popover is weird and broken too :\
<ricotz> e.g. it is positioned wrong
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> where is it meant to be positioned?
 * ricotz got a bit suprised by this update and feel suffering now
<ricotz> darkxst, i would say in the near of the file to rename and in an actually visible window area
<ricotz> popover != window, so it gets drawn onto the parent-widget surface
<ricotz> if positioned wrong it gets cut off
<ricotz> under x11
<ricotz> wayland handles that with subsurfaces
<ricotz> heh, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754620
<ubot5> Gnome bug 754620 in general "positioning and size issues with new rename popover" [Enhancement,New]
<darkxst> hmm, I get the popover above the file, when it won't fit underneath
<darkxst> i.e can't find a case where it gets cut off
<ricotz> https://i.imgur.com/E7bmLEK.jpg
<darkxst> well that is just buggy! it works fine with normal size icons, but breaks with small icons
<ricotz> darkxst, it is not related to the window size
<darkxst> ricotz, icon size
<darkxst> bump the icons up to normal (big-ish) size and popovers work ok
<ricotz> darkxst, no, neither that
<darkxst> it does here
<ricotz> it gets positioned on the top-outside of the window
<ricotz> (not for every item though)
<ricotz> darkxst, also is something wrong with gnome-desktop? while you tried to copy an older version "Copying failed of gnome-desktop3 (3.17.4-0ubuntu1~wily1)Copied from: gnome317. Copied by: Tim Target series: Wily
<ricotz> gnome-desktop3 3.17.4-0ubuntu1~wily1 in wily (version older than the gnome-desktop3 3.17.91-0ubuntu1~wily1 in wily published in wily) "
<darkxst> ricotz, no, I uploaded gnome-desktop3 directly (since it was just translations), but then accidently checked the old version when I did the copy
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, besides that gnome-shell works flawlessly! :-)
<darkxst> I have had a few lockups in shell on -90 atleast
<darkxst> but otherwise yes!
<LinDol> hi all
<aneesh_> hello people. i wish to do something for the development of this amazing distro.. where can i get info on how it can be done
<Maleko> hello
<Maleko> Can someone help me, or explain why I needed to download CCSM to change Alt + grave keybind in Ubuntu GNOME?
<Maleko> I thought GNOME uses Mutter
<Maleko> there was nothing in either GNOME Tweak or dconf to change it
<Maleko> Alt key modifier is required for a lot of games , and currently I am using grave (` or ~ key which is left of 1 on my keyboard) for push to talk communication
<Maleko> There's no reason for Alt + grave to invoke the switcher in GNOME
<Maleko> we have Alt + tab already
<Maleko> Please clean up Unity / Compiz bloat in Ubuntu GNOME, thanks, or at least make it easier to change the keybind
<Maleko> Also, the changes made in CCSM do not persist through a reboot
<Maleko> this is in Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<Maleko> Sorry for the rant
<Maleko> Okay I actually looked again in dconf and found it, it just wasn't in the usual place
<Maleko> >_>
<Maleko> <_<
<Maleko> -_-
<Maleko> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-08
<MasterPhi> Hey guys, I'm having a lot of bugs with rendering on Chrome. Pretty sure it's related to my VGA (Intel HD4600). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ricotz> darkxst, jfyi, pushed nautilus with some git patches
<Inoki> darkxst you here?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-09
<chris__> i installed ubuntu 15.04 yesterday i had no issues shutting down and restarting so forth and today when i boot it up i get usb enumurate error -71 and i cant get to the desktop i know this is the wrong channel but i was in the ubuntu channel and i was waiting for almost 40 min
<LinDol> hi all
<craysiii> anyone notice that opening terminal at times will leave the window (x - 1, y -) sized as defined in user preferences?
<craysiii> what a useless channel -.-
<octoquad> craysiii, you have to be a bit patient :) which version of terminal? Can you explain a bit more as well?
<craysiii> gnome terminal 3.14.2. in my user preferences i have set 120 x 20 as my terminal dimensions. It usually opens 119x19
<craysiii> but looking at the settings, it's still set "correctly"
<octoquad> yes, also in 3.16.
<octoquad> yes, also in 3.16.2
<craysiii> it's just weird
<octoquad> yeah, but you can set it at 121 x 21 as a workaround
<muelli> anyone using vivid, still and can run the following lines for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12323332/
<octoquad> craysiii, looks like a known bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=750559
<ubot5> Gnome bug 750559 in general "Startup size one cell smaller than configuration" [Normal,New]
<octoquad> muelli, I get a AssertionError for pip freeze. Fresh install of pip.
<octoquad> python-pip*
<octoquad> muelli, first one shows 1.12
<octoquad> muelli, second one show 1.12 as well
<octoquad> muelli, third one: 1.12 although I AssertionErrors up until the last command
<muelli> hm. with vivid..?
<octoquad> muelli, yes
<muelli> I guess you have installed urllib manually, then. Because vivid doesn't ship 1.12.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-10
<amjjawad> darkxst, boo!
<darkxst> hey amjjawad
<amjjawad> hi darkxst :D
<amjjawad> I was surprised to see a message from you after 11:00PM .. AFAIK, you sleep early .. are you ok?
<darkxst> lol, I got all excited last night
<amjjawad> haha
<amjjawad> I figured that out
<amjjawad> but thought to ask you because I know for a fact that you sleep early hehe
<amjjawad> I can understand .. you have all the right to be super excited :D
<darkxst> just awaiting approval from the bean counters now ;)
<amjjawad> bean counter?
<darkxst> canonical finance people I suppose
<amjjawad> Oh, okay hehe
<darkxst> octoquad, something for you to work on later: bug 1494201
<ubot5> bug 1494201 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (Ubuntu) "update initramfs when installing plymouth theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1494201
<lindol> hi all :)
<lindol> When does WW have deadline for translating package?
<lindol> oh.. sorry. T_T
<Olotila> how can I keep Modified -attribute when copying pictures from camera?
<Olotila> now it changes to current date
<Olotila> in desktop
<Olotila> allready copied about 10 gigs
<Olotila> can I change the original date back?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-11
<valleycat> what's the best way to make a bootable USB drive (with ubuntu GNOME) that a MBP will able to be booted from? I tried to search for it but the things I've found haven't wored
<valleycat> worked*
<valleycat> (and my optical drive broke)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-12
<BlueSoviet> Hello. Can anyone here tell me where i can submit a bug report for Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 Beta 1?
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-13
<LinDol> hello all
<LinDol> good morning :)
<LinDol> hi all :)
<SillyGigglyGirl> hihi
<darkxst> hey LinDol
<LinDol> SillyGigglyGirl, :)
<LinDol> darkxst, Hello :)
<LinDol> long time no see :)
<darkxst> LinDol, been busy and had the flu
<darkxst> had a job interview for canonical this week also
<LinDol> darkxst, Really, take care T_T
<LinDol> I want you to be healthy
<LinDol> darkxst, I checked launchPad :) so Could you tell me about when could i translate 'ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu' package? :)
<darkxst> LinDol, not sure, have the changed strings not showed up?
<LinDol> No, It is showed up :)
<LinDol> so I am trying to translate :)
<darkxst> oh then translate!
<LinDol> so, I want to know about deadline :)
<darkxst> LinDol, translations get imported about a week before release so mid Oct, but they also need to be approved before that import happens
<darkxst> I think if you can do them before end of Sept you should be ok
<LinDol> darkxst, Thank you for your note :)
<LinDol> I will try it :)
<LinDol> and Thank you for your teaching
<darkxst> LinDol, anytime
<LinDol> by the way, If you are ok, Could you explain about the meaning of 'IMHO' in some email? :)
<LinDol> ah...
<darkxst> inet slang for "In my honest opinion"
<LinDol> I have found it in dictonary
<LinDol> ah.. :)
<LinDol> darkxst, Thank you :)
<darkxst> hmm this is bad, " 6.
<darkxst> 	English: 		
<darkxst> <strong>The Activities Overview is an easy way to access all your basic tasks. </strong>"
<darkxst> why are there html tags in the translations?
<darkxst> in lots
<darkxst> I don't think that is correct, but maybe launchpad is just stupid
<LinDol> hm.. i don't know,
<LinDol> some text in Launchpad has 'html tags'
<darkxst> other projects also?
<LinDol> oh.. I don't know, I just checked ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome :)
<darkxst> seems someone forgot to teach launchpad about the strong tag!
<LinDol> um.. who does make English text in launchpad?
<darkxst> LinDol, there are english translations
<LinDol> Yes :)
<darkxst> big difference between US, UK english, and minor difference in many other English countries, such as AUS (which is mostly UK English, but not quite)
<darkxst> but I think launchpad is meant to split out the strings between html tags, not include them in the translation!
<LinDol> Okay :)
<lindol> "Select the correct keyboard layout for your needs.
<lindol>     Not to be confused with your language. When in doubt, click Detect Keyboard Layout. "
<lindol> I am confusing this sentence.
<lindol> Does this mean "Select your correct keyboard layout if it is not confused with your language, but If you are in doubt, Plase Click 'Detect Keyboard Layout'"
<darkxst> lindol, keyboard layouts and languages are seperate
<lindol> Is it right in my mind?
<lindol> ah...
<darkxst> keyboard layout is the keyboard
<lindol> darkxst, :)
<lindol> I understood that sentence :)
<lindol> oh > _<
<darkxst> k
<lindol> so 'Not to be confused with your language.' this mean "Note: be careful, Keyboard layout is not Language"
<darkxst> yes, I have a US keyboard, but can set french or whatever language
<lindol> Yes yes, Thank you Tim :)
<darkxst> np
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-12
<pchoo> Hmm, the past few days I've had my session crash shortly after logging in, and kicking me back to the greeter.  I've noticed that on successful login after this, my extensions are disabled
<pchoo> Anyone got any advice on where I can look to see what the problem is?  I'm not too familiar with digging around to find these things out.  Thanks!
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-13
<linux_unix-10> Hello!
<linux_unix-10> Is it possible to upgrade to GNOME 3.20 on 16.04? If it is, is it crashy?
<mgedmin> the gnome 3 staging ppa was stable for me personally
<linux_unix-10> mgedmin: Really? From what I read on OMGUbuntu's article comments (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts), it seems pretty crashy. Maybe it's better from Ubuntu GNOME?
<mgedmin> your mileage may vary
<mgedmin> if you're feeling brave, you can try it - and if you find it doesn't work for you, use ppa-purge to revert back to gnome 3.18
<linux_unix-10> Maybe I'll do it in a VM first to check. Besides, most of the users who experienced problems upgrading were those who kept Unity around.
<mgedmin> lol well gnome 3.18 from ubuntu gnome 16.04 was sufficiently unstable for me today that I upgraded to 3.20 from the staging ppa to get some stability
<mgedmin> launching polari should not make gnome-shell crash (with the int3 trap which makes gnome-session not restart it so entire session died)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-14
<fes> hi guys. how come QT5 applications do not follow the GTK+ theme in 16.04?
<jbicha> fes: because qt does theming separately, but see https://github.com/MartinBriza/adwaita-qt
<jbicha> ironically I went through some effort to finally get qt off our default install for 16.10 but in 16.10 adwaita-qt is packaged but it depends on qt :(
<fes> jbicha, I tried it in an Arch installation and it worked out of the box. Is it really QT or GTK+ fault and not Ubuntu's settings?
<jbicha> I believe it's originally Qt and GTK's fault, yes
<jbicha> but it can be worked around by installing adwaita-qt and qgnomeplatform
<jbicha> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/QGnomePlatform
<fes> jbicha, do you know where I can find these packages? I seem to have a hard time finding DEB's of them. Thanks.
<fes> is it safe to use debians unstable package ofadwaita-qt?
<jbicha> fes: do you use the gnome3 staging ppa?
<fes> i believe so since I have gnome 3.20 in 16.04.
<jbicha> ok, I'll backport adwaita-qt to the staging ppa for xenial; give it an hour or two to build
<jbicha> but qgnomeplatform isn't packaged yet
<fes> jbicha, thank you very much!
<fes> i tried qt5cp but had problems getting QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct" working even though I tried it in ~/.profile and /etc/environment
<fes> qt5ct
<fes> since you mentioned backport... will QT5 and GTK+ theming work better in 16.10 compared to 16.04?
<jbicha> not currently
<jbicha> but gnome-session 3.20 sets an environment variable that makes it easier to use adwaita-qt and qgnomeplatform (that's why I asked whether you were using GNOME 3.20)
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?id=971baf2e
<fes> do you think future distros that will use 3.20 or 3.22 will have gnomeplatform and adwaita-qt by default so that people won't even notice diference between those toolkits?
<jbicha> the problem for Ubuntu GNOME is that we don't know if we want to include qt by default; so users may have to install it separately after
<jbicha> there are still differences, for instance qt apps usually have more icons in menus and buttons than gtk apps
<fes> isn't it possible to have those packages installed by default so that IF qt4 and qt5 are installed later they will follow what is setup in gnomeplatform / adwaita-qt?
<jbicha> adwaita-qt depends on qt5. Yes it's possible for Ubuntu GNOME to install it by default but we'd also be installing qt5 by default
<fes> Aha, I didn't think of qt5 probably being a dependency to adwaita-qt
<jbicha> we may still end up doing it for 16.10 or 17.04; I'm just annoyed because "no qt by default" was going to be a Feature of the new release for me :|
<fes> The difference between being in a band and being a solo artist. Not always easy getting your wishes through :D
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-15
 * mgedmin misses gnome-terminal recognizing LP: #nnn as links :(
<jbicha> mgedmin: you're on xenial with the staging ppa?
<mgedmin> yes
<jbicha> mgedmin: ok that should be fixed in an hour or two (it was fixed a few weeks ago in yakkety)
<mgedmin> woohoo!
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-16
<vytenis> Hi all, i just installed ubuntu gnome 16.04 on lenovo t450 with intel 5500 graphics and i have experience alot of screen tearing especially when scrolling on website, watching youtube videos. I look around for fix but all solutions i saw were for inter graphics and older distributions. Maybe some of you have had this issue and know how to fix?
 * mgedmin sighs
<mgedmin> my approach is to wait for the glorious wayland future where tearing will be fixed once and for all and everyone will be happy and there will be shiny rainbows and unicorns everywhere
<mgedmin> I think you can apt install gnome-wayland-session and try it out today
<mgedmin> ah, it's only in the PPA
<mgedmin> no, I just misremembered the package name
<mgedmin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-session-wayland
<mgedmin> last time I tried it I switched back to X because xchat-gnome would segfault on startup
<mgedmin> and because vim couldn't access the middle-click clipboard with "*
<mgedmin> curiously I almost don't see any tearing, except near the top edge of my external monitor
<pchoo> I installed teh nvidia drivers with lightdm, and I have a wonderful triangle that tears regularly :D
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-18
<Ali2> Hi
<Ali2> Hello
<Ali2> Hello :/
<Ali2> I need help
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-13
<kcalb> hi @all, quick question, how is it possible to clean the chat history by Polari ?
<boriseto> Hi, I have a weird problem with Ubuntu-Gnome (on 2.24). When I select the "natural scrolling" to be on, nothing happens. I even checked what's going on in dconf and tried to change it from there, but still nothing. Any info about that?
<boriseto> * by nothing happens, I mean, the scrolling remains the same on the touchpad.
<jbicha> boriseto: do you have Unity installed?
<boriseto> jbicha: nope. Installed Ubuntu Gnome lts and added a PPA for the latest gnome version after.
<jbicha> uninstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and reboot LP: #1686081
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686081 in xorg (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686081
<boriseto> jbicha: thanks, will give it a go.
<the_onceler> Why can I not format my HD from the Ubuntu Gnome Live CD?
<the_onceler> Answer: because /dev/sda is mounted to /cdrom!
<the_onceler> OK, sudo umount -l -r -f /cdrom
<the_onceler> But I still can't partition or format my hard drive which lives at /dev/sda
<the_onceler> Does anyone have any suggestions? The auto setup option in the install doesn't partition and setup LVM like I need.
<the_onceler> Oops, sorry, wrong channel
<boriseto> jbicha: so... After I removed that package, my touchpad didn't work at all. I reinstalled it so  can use it again.
<boriseto> I guess I needed to install xserver-xorg-input-libinput first, eh
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-14
<boriseto> jbicha: yeap, that was it. Thank you very much.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-15
<random432> hi, why "gnome-shell-extension-tool -e user-theme" doesn't enable the extension ? i tried with "gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extension enabled-extension ..." too but it's the same, enabling manually the extension in gnome-tweak-tools work, how can i do that in command line ?
<JoseCha> hello?
<JoseCha> can anybody healp me?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-16
<kikero> Hey!
